# Massey 399 starting issues



## MattB (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone own a Massey Ferguson 399?

I am having intermittent problems of the starter not working. I am guessing it is the switch in the gearbox.

Is this hard to change on a cab model?

Anything else it may be?

Normally I can give the range lever a wiggle or key it a few times and it comes good but the other day had to tow start it. Stopped back at the barn and worked fine :angry:


----------



## Redsdan (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a MF 375 open station and I had similar issues of intermittent starting. I had the starter rebuilt and seemed to work for a year and started acting up again. I replaced the starter with a new one and it still acted up. I had my mechanic out on another issue and asked him about it and he suggested putting a solonoid on the fire wall, he said the starter was not getting enough power and it would resolve my problem. Knock on wood I haven't had any starting issues in 4 years since the solonoid was added. Hope this helps.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I would pulled the battery cables on each end and clean them. They can corrode or glaze over and can act the same way. Even the small wires on the solenoid.


----------



## MattB (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I'm pretty sure its not the actual starter. It doesn't even click or turn or anything when it plays up. I had it not working again this arvo and I tried hot wiring to the solenoid terminal (not the main battery ones) and fired up no worries. Next job is to see if I can bypass the gearbox switch and see what happens. Might just order a switch if not to expensive as I think it will be a PITA to get to and don't want to have to go in there more than once.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

How many safety switches on your tractor? PTO, gear and maybe the clutch would be my guess. Any mechanical switch could be out of adjustment or failed or wire to it could be broken. You may want to be sure all is safe and holding the key to the start position try wiggling those engagement levers.


----------

